# black rhom tank



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

i want to get a black rhom what size tank should i get. a size he can live in for awhile or for ever.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

they are not the fastest growers in the world, If I were in your shoes I would keep it in a smaller tank or wahtever you have available now and build a custom tank for a project. Keep in mind that they can get prety big though. I believe there is a 18" specimen picture posted in the picture gallery somewheres too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Theres a similar posting pertaining to this topic on Piranha Discussion. Check out the postings there, 123...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a 30 gal tank will work for a while, then a 50, then for show, you can put on a 100 - 120


----------

